# AoChuang WR M 5x5 Review



## TNL Cubing (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## thorsilver (Jun 17, 2020)

Is it crazy to want to buy this cube even though I'm already armed with the MGC 5x5? The MGC is fantastic, I just can't stop thinking about adding this cube to my collection too given how much I'm loving 5x5 right now


----------



## TNL Cubing (Jun 17, 2020)

thorsilver said:


> Is it crazy to want to buy this cube even though I'm already armed with the MGC 5x5? The MGC is fantastic, I just can't stop thinking about adding this cube to my collection too given how much I'm loving 5x5 right now



Haha, hard to decide, right? If you have money to spend, i personally think its worth trying because it's quite a unique and solid puzzle. Probably isn't going to improve your times by much though, so save your money if you want


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice, I saw your vid this morning! I'm gonna have to try out one at a competition once they start back up to see if I like it more than my Celeritas Valk 5.


----------



## thorsilver (Jun 17, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> Haha, hard to decide, right? If you have money to spend, i personally think its worth trying because it's quite a unique and solid puzzle. Probably isn't going to improve your times by much though, so save your money if you want



Haha, well you've done it now -- that's all I needed to hear, it's going in my next order! Thanks for the tip.

I'm not too worried about times, ultimately -- I started this hobby too late in life to be competitive, so I just love getting new PBs gradually and experimenting with new cubes, setups, and trying new events and solving strategies. So from what you've said I think I'll enjoy using it for its unique feel, whether my times improve or not


----------



## TNL Cubing (Jun 18, 2020)

thorsilver said:


> Haha, well you've done it now -- that's all I needed to hear, it's going in my next order! Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I'm not too worried about times, ultimately -- I started this hobby too late in life to be competitive, so I just love getting new PBs gradually and experimenting with new cubes, setups, and trying new events and solving strategies. So from what you've said I think I'll enjoy using it for its unique feel, whether my times improve or not



Can never have too many cubes  Hope you like it, no worries!


----------

